# Bareboat Chartering - Key West



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Anyone have suggestions for a Sailboat Charter Co. in Key West.
It would really help if you had used them.
Thanks


----------



## jmencel (Sep 24, 2006)

I don't think there's much there. If you happen to be newer to sailing, and would like some time ashore as well as some day sailing, there's a little place in Key Largo called Key Lime Sailing Club. Along with your "cottage rental" comes a 22 ft sailboat (Catalina's mostly) for the time you are there. Fun and not too expensive. Not quite a bareboat charter but for a compromise its not bad. We enjoyed outselves. Bay sailing, warm breezes, and the like.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks jmencel:
We've been in the Keys often, but not sailing. There's a marina just off Duval St. in Key West. I've found one Charter outfit there, but was hoping for some other leads from you guys. Key West is our choice because there is so much to do when ashore.
Thanks again!


----------

